# Anyone familiar with Ruffian Havanese/Amy Connor



## first time (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi! I've been in contact with a breeder who has puppies available and was wondering if anyone is familiar with her. Amy Connor of Ruffian Havanese of New Jersey (www.geocities.com/ruffianhavanese/homepage.html) I have spoken with her and she seems to do proper health testing (I'm checking offa).

If you have any information please send me a pm. Thanks!
Karen


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*looks good on website...*

Her dogs come from top lines, are champions, health tested...she honors rescue. I hope someone does know her as she sure looks like a great breeder. I am familiar with the lines of her dogs...the Podells have been around forever and have beautiful dogs.

Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The web site has exceeded the page views for the day, so I can't see anything on the link provided.

Linda, I'm a breeder and have no idea what "top lines" mean. Can you explain? Did you verify health testing or go by what it says on the web site? (I can only find two dogs *with limited testing *on OFA's site that have any health testing under the name of "Ruffian" and for a breeder that isn't much. One of those dogs hasn't had any tests for a year and the other hasn't been tested since June 2007.) When you say "the Podells," are you talking about Jerry/JerOme?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yes, I did mean Jerry*

Which is why I stated top lines. He has been around a long time and has many champions. I cannot get back on the site either, but I do remember that the other dogs were also champions from well-known breeders in the havanese world. I believe her male is from DeVita. One of her females is has a lot of Los Perritos and other well known breeders in the line.

Again, I am not an expert. I just gave an opinion from looking at her site, and also stated that I hope someone who knows of her can give a more accurate opinion. As you stated, not all of the dogs shows health testing on the site

Perhaps the use of top lines isn't what I meant. I should have said champions of well known breeders.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, there are many breeders that tout they have "champion lines" or do own dogs that have kennel names of some of the more well-known breeders. Sadly, not all breeders turn out to have the integrity of those that sold dogs to them. I don't think that having a dog with a kennel name of a great breeder (not saying Jerry is or is not) has anything to do with the breeder being asked about.

I don't know anything about this particular breeder being asked about, so I have to qualify my comments with that, but I think it is bad practice to assume that just because they got dogs from a particular person makes them a responsible breeder. Most breeders I know well have been sorely disappointed by someone who preported to be something they never were/became.

Back to the original poster, I think it is very important to investigate any breeder on your own (verifying their health testing record, showing their dogs, memberships in breed clubs, etc.) and then checking into the individual parents being bred, and then looking at puppies last. There are many of us who are willing to help you look into the health & show records, so feel free to ask. Otherwise, there is always the option of being referred to proven breeders of good repute who are well known. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The websits states they they are just a hobby breeder with 3 adult dogs. So does not look like they show any longer, and the website does not mention anything about testing.. 

Ryan


----------

